# Anyone want to look at my Trichs?



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

Here are some pics did the best i could. What do you think? Can anyone guess what ratios I have of what colors? I am too new to this reading trichs thing...thanks everybody i appreciate it!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 6, 2009)

That's a pretty plant, 2Dog!!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

2 dif plants.. 1,3 are bubblegum 2 is purple kush...I should have posted that sorry.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks art...do they look close to ready trich wise?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

well actually the purple I am going to let get more purple but the bubblegum should be about done.. I think?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are pretty plants, 2Dog!  I can't make out the trich development, though.  You could overnight me a sample?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

hehe..trade for some moonshine eh?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 6, 2009)

Moonshine is cheap, you got it goin on, girl!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

aww thanks...I think I will do purple kush as my fall crop every year,.I love her.


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2009)

I see nothing but cloudy 2dog..but those pics are not magnified enough to really tell...you shld get an eyeclops.. I am getting one from my wife for my birthday... I just decided that lol....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 6, 2009)

Those buds look mighty tastey 2Dog !


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey 2Dog, You know we all want to help, but we'd be guessing at that magnification.

Any way you can make it to radio shack for a scope? Without it, all you can do is go by flowering time. How many days?


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 6, 2009)

:yeahthat:  ( I wonder how many times that appears beneath Stoney's posts??)

Those look great...showoff!


----------



## FUM (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

well I have a 30x jewelers scope...I thought that was good..I may buy an eyeclops..I think my pics just suck..I was trying to keep my nails and thumb out of the shot and line up the lenses and have it by focused..lol


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey 2Dog, You know we all want to help, but we'd be guessing at that magnification.
> 
> Any way you can make it to radio shack for a scope? Without it, all you can do is go by flowering time. How many days?


 

they are outside so I didnt set the lights..I didnt write down the day I started to see white pistils..stupid girl I know...I believe it was end of july. At that point the bubblegum was about 8 weeks. the pk about 6...I knwo the pk has a bit..or atleast I am going to let the cool weather make her more purple..but the BG I dont want to let go too long..or too short. I cut a bit off of her already figuring I may want different highs.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2009)

Post much bigger pictures 

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

lets see bigger pics...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2009)

Bigger.

3 times that size.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34426&d=1190470243

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

hmm lets see..I thought they had to be smaller for this site..heres the biggest I can do..I think.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hmm lets see..I thought they had to be smaller for this site..


 
To a degree you are correct with the above statement.

But ....

Your trying to show us something tiny.

So if you make the picture smaller, your making the exact thing your trying to show us smaller as well 

They are all cloudy, you can go another week or 2 yet.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

thank you!!! I kept telling myself I didnt see much amber..but that little voice.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats purty
<------------says me in his best Cleveland voice.


----------



## jao33333 (Oct 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> thank you!!! I kept telling myself I didnt see much amber..but that little voice.


 I can relate with you on the Little voice 2Dog.:watchplant: very nice Girls !!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Here are some pics did the best i could. What do you think? Can anyone guess what ratios I have of what colors? I am too new to this reading trichs thing...thanks everybody i appreciate it!!!


 


I cant  see  from those  pics..But  ya  did  great....Maybe  HIE  can  enlarge  and  have  a  look  see..do  ya  have  a  scope  to  look at  trichs?  $12  at  Radio  shack


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

Tried  to  Rep   ya  Brother...but  seems  I  thank  you  too  much  all  ready  :rofl:


Thanks again..lol..




			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> To a degree you are correct with the above statement.
> 
> But ....
> 
> ...


----------



## 420benny (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with HIE. I see cloudy and semi-cloudy. No clear, but there is some light ambering on the leaf trichs. Getting close, for sure. A clue about clear trichs is they sparkle in the light. No sparkle=no clear.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 7, 2009)

4u2....went to Radio Shack and ordered the Illuminated Microscope....price was $12.09....and shipping is FREE....maybe I can see my trichs with this gadget, provided it has an anti-shaking device built into it....thanks my friend

2doggie....nice looking buds, hope you get this figured out


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks guys I will be buying an eyeclops I think...toys r us right? hehe fun times.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice looking buds 2dog.  Enjoy the harvest!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks bb and everyone else who stopped by...


----------



## TommyTwoTokes (Oct 7, 2009)

If you want to take pics of Trichs for us to see the way to do it is to set your camera on Manual mode and set it to DIGITAL MACRO or just MACRO which will let you hold the lense right up to the bud and take a clear magnified pic. Very nice buds..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

I put it i the close up mode with the flower on it then held the mag to the camera..I am not very good at it. was pretty much my first time trying it out.


----------



## TommyTwoTokes (Oct 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I put it i the close up mode with the flower on it then held the mag to the camera..I am not very good at it. was pretty much my first time trying it out.



You dont need the mag on the camera if your camera has a MACRO feature (a flower icon) you will notice a big difference.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I put it i the close up mode with the flower on it then held the mag to the camera..I am not very good at it. was pretty much my first time trying it out.


Hello 2dog its all in those megapixels !  The more you have the better it is ! Kind of like Rottwielers i guess ! But more than 2 !


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 10.3 megapixils..but up close it blurs everything..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

The macro function on your camera depends on its focal point, some macro are set to 1cm some 8cm and some 20cm, if you try to go inside the macro focal length the pictures will some out blurry.

This can be compensated by putting an extra lens in front of the camera such as a jewellers loupe.

Never use the zoom when you are in macro.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

hmm I dont know which mine is set to. I will have to try to fiddle with it and figure it out.. do u know if it adjusts Hip?  I did put the 30 loop in front of the camera on micro..its all in the details.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

What make and model camera do you have 2Dog?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a Kodak easyshare  mx1063


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

Lens system
Type: Zoom lens - f/2.8-5.1

Focal Length Equivalent to 35mm Camera: 32 - 96mm

Focus Adjustment: Automatic

Auto Focus: TTL contrast detection

Min Focus Range: 60 cm

*Macro* Focus Range: *10-70cm*

Lens Aperture: F/2.8-5.1

Optical Zoom: 3 x

Zoom Adjustment: Motorised drive

Features: Built-in lens shield, aspherical lens.



If you go less than 10cm you will get blurry pictures 

So keep the camera set to its large 10.3mp and take a pic at roughly 11cm away and you should get clarity.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

wow hip thanks! I appreciate it!!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

hip every person i try to give rep to it wont let me.. says I have to spread it around...but it says that about everybody...urggggg


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

I am getting the same, you have to go 24 hours without trying to give any then it will let you do it again.

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

Or share it around... and start with me you are forgiven !


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

PP it says the same thing when I tried to rep u...;(


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Dog,

I just harvested my crop due to some mild mold problems, but my trichs were all cloudy, but the smoke is still great. I do cut off a small leaf and put it on a white piece of paper. I seem to get a better view of the trichs, read about this tip on this site. Anyway, I guess it depends on how you enjoy your high when to harvest. 
Enjoy your smoke!
Peace


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for the tip I will try that!


----------

